# New foster piggie!



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

I haven't had a Guinea pig in years, I forgot how totally adorable they are. I went to pick up some rescue rats at the vet and started talking to one the techs involved with the rescue. There happen to be a sick pig at the vet with no foster, so of course he went home with me, lol. (Sucker for homeless fur balls of all kinds, particularly of the rodent variety). His name is Percy, 4 yr old male, a crested,mostly white with a couple of brown spots. He is very laid back, and will just camp on my chest with back legs sprawled out behind him. Or on his side, like I am his own personal chaise lounger. Lol. I also just love their noises they make. Wheek, wheek, wheek! At 4, he will prolly live his days out with me, as everyone always wants younger piggies. And I will just continue to be his comfy chair, 😍. I would post a picture but still haven't figured out how to do that on my iPad.


----------

